
Know Your Flow - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@jonathansmart1/know-your-flow-a436eb7c8af
======
mch82
The "Creating and Interpreting Cumulative Flow Diagrams" post from 2006
explains a simple way to visualize and measure flow. The only data required to
construct a cumulative flow diagram is state transition timestamps. A
cumulative flow diagram can help identify bottlenecks, find resource
constraints, and estimate delivery times for customers.

[http://leadinganswers.typepad.com/leading_answers/2006/09/cr...](http://leadinganswers.typepad.com/leading_answers/2006/09/creating_and_in.html)

This is the single most useful process analysis tool I've discovered in a
decade of analyzing engineering development processes (at least when humans
are responsible for tracking the data).

